# Do Banana Seats Hurt Your Butt?



## creebobby (Jun 10, 2018)

I love Stingrays! But . . .
The Banana seat pan hurts my butt.
The narrow width of the metal pan digs into my tail bones.
I suppose a Manta-Ray seat would feel better but they look so goofy . . .

Am I alone here?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## GTs58 (Jun 10, 2018)

One being creating for the Sting Ray.


----------



## morton (Jun 10, 2018)

Schwinn499 said:


> View attachment 821501View attachment 821502




Pictures speak a thousand words.  But I would also add that I took one ride on a banana seat and within 5 minutes felt I was well on my way to becoming a neuter gender!


----------



## creebobby (Jun 10, 2018)

Maybe a silly idea but I was wondering if you could have a saddle maker use a seat pan to mold a leather top pan.  Then cut out the butt area of a bottom seat pan and recover as stock.  Okay maybe this would be crazy - but imagine a Stingray rider with a comfy stealthy leather seat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 10, 2018)

Hence, the Manta Ray.


----------



## creebobby (Jun 10, 2018)

I just can’t dig the looks of the Manta-Ray seat - it looks like your banana seat ate a cat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Jun 10, 2018)

If you are a normal person they will hurt your butt.


----------



## Boris (Jun 10, 2018)

vincev said:


> If you are a normal person they will hurt your butt.



They don't hurt my butt.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 10, 2018)

Boris said:


> They don't hurt my butt.



Point in fact.LOL.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 10, 2018)

What if you don't have a butt?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2018)

These were made for kids and not long distance cruising so seat comfort for an adult was never a consideration. That said we've had guys on the Hurricane Coaster rides in Charlotte ride these for 10-15 miles. V/r Shawn


----------



## Aaron65 (Jun 12, 2018)

My Sting-Rays are certainly not for every day riding, but I'm glad I'm not the only adult here who actually rides a bike meant for kids around town.  

And yes, banana seats are awkward.


----------



## Sven (Jun 12, 2018)

Something else besides your bottom to consider

https://www.nytimes.com/2005/10/04/...r-bicycle-seat-may-affect-your-love-life.html


----------



## 38Bike (Jun 12, 2018)

Try this
http://www.retrocruiserbicycles.com/fat-banana-extra-padded-banana-seats/


----------



## creebobby (Jun 12, 2018)

38Bike said:


> Try this
> http://www.retrocruiserbicycles.com/fat-banana-extra-padded-banana-seats/




Those look pretty good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 12, 2018)

So, per @vincev , I'm not normal. And, I don't think @Boris  rides sting-rays or mantas. I have both, sting-ray and manta, and I am comfortable on each. Soooo, I guess @GTs58 has got me pegged... all 130 pounds of me!


----------



## morton (Jun 13, 2018)

PLEASE DELETE THIS POST.....I DON'T KNOW WHY I CAN'T DELETE THE
 ATTACHMENT.

OK PROBLEM SOLVED


----------

